# الوجوه التعبيرية (Smilies)



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

*الوجوه التعبيرية (Smilies)*

الوجوه التعبيرية (Smilies)

بعد الاعداد الكبيرة التي تم اختيارها من سمايليز الاخ الحبيب سامح و الاخ المشاكس مينو, تم تقسيم الوجوه التعبيرية (Smilies) الى مجموعات لتسهل تصفحها و ذلك لان عدد الوجوه التعبيرية قد بلغ ال 500 تقريبا

لذلك تم تقسيمها الى مجموعات و كما يلي:​
Small Smilies: الوجوه التعبيرية الصغيرة الحجم و تحتوي على حوالي ال 100 وجه تعبيري​
MSN Smilies: الوجوه التعبيرية المعروفة من برنامج المحادثة المشهور ال MSN وهي بحدود ال 50 وجه تعبيري​
Christians Smilies: الوجوه التعبيرية المسيحية و العامة, هذه المجموعة في قيد الانشاء و التطوير لذلك يتوقع اضافة الوجوه التعبيرية المسيحية البحتة في المستثبل القريب​
الوجوه التعبيرية بالعربي: هذه المجموعة تحتوي على وجوه تحمل عبارات عربية, وهي ليست كثير في الوقت الحالي لكن يسترجى اضافة البعض لها في المستثبل ان وجد​
Blue Smilies: الوجوه التعبيرية الزرقاء​
Romance Smilies: الوجوه التعبيرية الرومانسية من قلوب و ورود (ربنا يديم المحبة بينا) وهي بحدود ال 50 وجه وصورة تعبيرية​
Big Smilies: و هي تشمل كل الوجوه التعبيرية الكبيرة الحجم و هي كثيرة و بحدود ال 100​
هذا كان ترتيب بسيط لجدولة الوجوه التعبيرية و سهولة تصفحها و استخدامها...​​سلام و نعمة​​


----------



## Michael (12 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك روك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (12 أبريل 2006)

*تمام قوي يا استاذ روك ميه ميه *


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليكم يا احبة, اتمنى التغييرات السمايلية تعجبكم*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## blackguitar (12 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يبارك فيك يا ماى روك علطول بتتعب علشانا اوى اوى ربنا معاك بجد*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا ماي روك علي تعبك واهتمامك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2006)

*صدقوني ليس بالشئ الذي يذكر, الكثير قادم عن قريب*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا اخويا الغالى على تعبك ربنا يباركك دايما لينا و للمنتدى*
*و يبارك حياتك *
*سلام*


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*اي خدمة يا باشا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

هههههههههههههههه
طيب بقى انت بتتكلم مصرى حلو و نسيت خالص الترنيمه و انا بحزرك 
لو الترنيمه مكنتش جاهزه فى ظرف يومين هيبقى فى تصرف تانى معاك من اعضاء المنتدى هههههههههه خلص نفسك احسنلك


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

الوجوه التعبيريه كلها جميله اوى بس بتاخد وقت عقبال ما تحمل هل ده من عندى ولا هى اصلا كده وشكرا:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2007)

*عزيزي w_candyshop_s*

*هذه المواضيع التي رديت فيها في هذا القسم قديمة جدا*
*لذلك حاب انبهك انه يا ريت لو ترد في المواضيع الحديثة في هذا القسم حتى نمنع التشويش عن الاعضاء الجدد الذين يتابعون اخبار المنتدى*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## نجوم (16 مارس 2007)

انا عضوة جديدة 
وسورى لسؤالى الغريب ولكن اريد منك المساعدة

ازاى اضيف مجموعة الوجوه التعبيرية لمنتدى 
ممكن المساعدة


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2007)

نجوم قال:


> انا عضوة جديدة
> وسورى لسؤالى الغريب ولكن اريد منك المساعدة
> 
> ازاى اضيف مجموعة الوجوه التعبيرية لمنتدى
> ممكن المساعدة


 
*اطرحي سؤالك في **تطوير المواقع والمنتديات*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## نجوم (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا لاهتماك وربنا يباركك


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

مييييييرسى روووووووك


----------



## blue eyes (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا الك حبيب الله يقويكن ويبارككن.​


----------



## emy (19 مارس 2007)

_شكرا جدات يا روك على تعبك ده_
_ربنا يباركك ويقويك_​


----------

